# [GAME] Name the Video Game!



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2018)

Earlier today, I was browsing a bunch of old threads (unrelated, actually, I was googling something else) and stumbled on a pretty nice idea.
The latest instance of the game was from a decade ago, posted there: https://gbatemp.net/threads/name-the-movie-yearly-rotation.136038/

So I thought: "Why, isn't that a cool concept! I'm tempted to copy the idea!"
So here I introduce:


*Name the Video Game*
​*Rules:*

One person posts a screenshot of a game, any game (keep it clean), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. Try not to repeat games, especially the same scene...
Important to note that only officially released games on the market should be suitable. No ROMhacks, no bootlegs, no fake. Not only it would make it hard to guess, it would also make the game a bit less interesting.
Please refrain from shitposting, or do anything that wouldn't contribute to the fun. It wouldn't be fair for those who actually wants to play.
Also, make sure to use a site like imgur to upload the image, to avoid hotlinking and basically make it easy to guess what was posted.
Also, please do not reverse google search the image, it would be unfair. Normally, it shouldn't be impossible to guess. If I find a cheater, under any way, they'll be excluded.
Simple, isn't it?
So let's the game begin! Guess what video game it is!

I'll make this round last for a week, and see how it goes. Once the time passed, I'll be counting the points, and elect the winner, who will win absolutely nothing but prestige for being knowledgeable.



Spoiler: Round 1 | Winner: Marko76



*Leaderboard:
Marko76: 5 points
MockyLock: 2 points
Taleweaver: 1 point
Sinon: 1 point
DiJornios: 1 point
VinsCool: 1 point
Barawer: 1 point
Ysle29: 1 point*





Spoiler: Round 2 | Winner: VinsCool



*Leaderboard:
VinsCool: 4 points
Zense: 2 points
SANIC: 2 points
Marko76: 1 point
jDSX: 1 point*





Spoiler: Round 3 | Winner: Marko76



*Leaderboard:*
*Marko76: 7 points*
*Redolane: 3 points*
*Sinon: 3 points*
*Zense: 2 points*
*SANIC: 1 point*
*JellyPerson : 1 point*
*MartyDreamy: 1 point*
*LocalHorst86: 1 point*
*Onibaku: 1 point*
*DKB: 1 point*
*Enryx25: 1 point*
*ShroomKing: 1 point*
*HtheB: 1 point*
*Ricken: 1 point*
*Joe88: 1 point*



Round 4: Ending on August 1st, since the thread was dead for a while.

Leaderboard:



PS: if it wasn't suited to this forum area, I apologise. Feel free to move it to the EoF in this case.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh that was a nice easy one to start. 

Chrono Cross


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Oh that was a nice easy one to start.
> 
> Chrono Cross


That's correct! I made it simple on purpose, for the starting point.

Your turn!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 17, 2018)

Ok so i decided to make this a bit harder lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> View attachment 131927
> 
> Ok so i decided to make this a bit harder lol.


I have absolutely no idea of where this scene is from, even though I have the impression to have seen this somewhere.
My stance against reverse google search is clear, I am strictly against it for this game.

So good luck to whoever guess it


----------



## migles (Jun 17, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> View attachment 131927
> 
> Ok so i decided to make this a bit harder lol.


that's really unfair... yeah i just used google search because i was sure it was a game for thoose failed consoles like the jaguar, 3do, etc, (not going to say the specific one) and yet it is, however i am not going to say which
the way the blood is drawn i was thinking maybe a sega genesis game but its around that era basically
hope someone can guess it without searching...


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2018)

migles said:


> that's really unfair... yeah i just used google search because i was sure it was a game for thoose failed consoles like the jaguar, 3do, etc, (not going to say the specific one) and yet it is, however i am not going to say which
> the way the blood is drawn i was thinking maybe a sega genesis game but its around that era basically
> hope someone can guess it without searching...


As long as it was officially released, it's fine for the game.

In fact, I encourage obscure games, that would make it challenging, and interesting,
Who knows, maybe one of our members happens to recognise the game!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 17, 2018)

Thing is its a really really good game and was also on PC/Mac as well. A not very well known classic i guess.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 17, 2018)

It's mostly a guess, but going by the picture, I'd say that it's one of these FMV-games of the CD-i.

Burn: cycle, perhaps?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 17, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> It's mostly a guess, but going by the picture, I'd say that it's one of these FMV-games of the CD-i.
> 
> Burn: cycle, perhaps?


You are correct now its your go


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 17, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> You are correct now its your go


Sweet. 

Okay...I hope this is an easy one, but the game is 10+ years old at this time:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2018)

Quick aside. We used to have a series like this for films. So as to allow people to know if they were right when someone might have gone to bed or something then we used to take the IMDB url of it, run it through something like https://www.browserling.com/tools/all-hashes and list the hash for it. You can't take a hash and generate the original data but you can take the right data and generate a matching hash.
Games don't have quite as comprehensive a database as imdb (something like http://www.mobygames.com/ is probably the best start and covers older stuff as well where something like metacritic of giantbomb might be lacking) but you can still get something done.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 17, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Quick aside. We used to have a series like this for films. So as to allow people to know if they were right when someone might have gone to bed or something then we used to take the IMDB url of it, run it through something like https://www.browserling.com/tools/all-hashes and list the hash for it. You can't take a hash and generate the original data but you can take the right data and generate a matching hash.
> Games don't have quite as comprehensive a database as imdb (something like http://www.mobygames.com/ is probably the best start and covers older stuff as well where something like metacritic of giantbomb might be lacking) but you can still get something done.


Erm...okay. So if I understand this correctly, I (as the one giving the screenshot) should do the following:
1) look up my game on www.mobygames.com (a small hint: it's there, and this isn't a multiplatform, so there's only one page)
2) (if it's there) copy the link to www.browserling.com/tools/all-hashes and generate hashes
3) paste the hash here, so people will be able to verify whether their answer is correct

If so: the MD5 hack for the picture above is as follows: 619431705fc1d0282dd72123ee57418f


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jun 17, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Okay...I hope this is an easy one, but the game is 10+ years old at this time:
> View attachment 131942


Unreal tournament


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 17, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Unreal tournament


Close...please try to be more specific.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jun 17, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Close...please try to be more specific.


2004?


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Jun 17, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Okay...I hope this is an easy one, but the game is 10+ years old at this time:
> View attachment 131942


Unreal tournament 2004?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 17, 2018)

Sinon said:


> 2004?


The one and only.  (the UI is different, and both the iconic map, the vehicle(s) and the game mode only appear in this version).

You're up for another game. 

@Nimrod-002 : sorry...too late, I'm afraid.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2018)

Sinon said:


> View attachment 131953


That looks like Mega Man X to me, but I'm sure I may be off by the number.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jun 17, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> That looks like Mega Man X to me, but I'm sure I may be off by the number.


Close but no


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Close but no


(Now I feel sad to not have played them much).
I've got little chances until someone beats me.

So I'll try again. Mega Man X-2?


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jun 17, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> (Now I feel sad to not have played them much).
> I've got little chances until someone beats me.
> 
> So I'll try again. Mega Man X-2?


Nope...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 17, 2018)

MegaMan ZX


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Jun 17, 2018)

Sinon said:


> View attachment 131953


*Mega Man ZX *


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jun 17, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> MegaMan ZX


Yup, it's your turn


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 17, 2018)

Here is the next one. I think this one is pretty easy.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jun 17, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> View attachment 131956
> Here is the next one. I think this one is pretty easy.


I have no idea...


----------



## gameboy (Jun 18, 2018)

well that died off quick...


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 18, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> View attachment 131956
> Here is the next one. I think this one is pretty easy.


Gah, I remember playing that on N64... I have no clue what it was though, I think I only rented it for a day and then never played it again...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 18, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Gah, I remember playing that on N64... I have no clue what it was though, I think I only rented it for a day and then never played it again...


Oh getting closer to the answer now.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 18, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Yup, it's your turn


Ah, but it was specifically ZX Advent and not ZX... ;


----------



## DiJornios (Jun 18, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> View attachment 131956
> Here is the next one. I think this one is pretty easy.



Hybrid heaven?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 18, 2018)

DiJornios said:


> Hybrid heaven?


We have a winner. Now its your turn.


----------



## DiJornios (Jun 18, 2018)

Cool!






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If that's a bad image I can pull up another one


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 18, 2018)

DiJornios said:


> Cool!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...



Beyond Good and evil?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 18, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Beyond Good and evil?


Whatever that is, I don't think it's that : P


----------



## DiJornios (Jun 18, 2018)

Nope


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2018)

DiJornios said:


> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Portal runner?


----------



## DiJornios (Jun 18, 2018)

Correct! Your turn!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## DiJornios (Jun 18, 2018)

That game looks kinda cool actually

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Reminds me of Xenoblade Chronicles X but actually good


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2018)

DiJornios said:


> That game looks kinda cool actually
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Reminds me of Xenoblade Chronicles X but actually good


I played it a long time ago, and yeah, it's really cool.


----------



## Barawer (Jun 18, 2018)

I have a feeling its one of the zoids games, so i'll go with the only one i know: Zoids: Battle Legends


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 18, 2018)

Barawer said:


> I have a feeling its one of the zoids games, so i'll go with the only one i know: Zoids: Battle Legends


Damb that was my answer lol. I have a strong feeling you are right.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2018)

Barawer said:


> I have a feeling its one of the zoids games, so i'll go with the only one i know: Zoids: Battle Legends


That's correct!
Your turn


----------



## Barawer (Jun 18, 2018)

I hope this is an easy one


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2018)

Barawer said:


> I hope this is an easy one


Is that something out of Garry's Mod? Lol


----------



## DiJornios (Jun 18, 2018)

Dude its Madagascar


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2018)

DiJornios said:


> Dude its Madagascar


I almost said that when I saw the zebra, but I am sure this is not Madagascar


----------



## Barawer (Jun 18, 2018)

LOL, its one the best games ever (in my opinion ofc). came out before garrys mod


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 18, 2018)

Barawer said:


> I hope this is an easy one




Is it Black&White, the god simulator ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 18, 2018)

That was easy its Black and White


----------



## DiJornios (Jun 18, 2018)

There's a god simulator?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And no ones remade this yet?


----------



## Barawer (Jun 18, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> Is it Black&White, the god simulator ?


That's right! you're up!
Sorry Marko76, missed by a second on my screen


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2018)

Pssst @MockyLock, not to push you, but it's your turn to post an image 
If you can't or don't want to, this could be offered to the second person who guessed the other game


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 19, 2018)

I also knew that black & white one. 


WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Whatever that is, I don't think it's that : P


You don't know? Beyond good and evil is one of the best adventure games out there. Granted.. The main character - Jade - is one of video games most cited female hero's. She also fights with a bo, which is why I thought it was that game.


----------



## DiJornios (Jun 19, 2018)

Smh taking too long my turn


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 19, 2018)

Sorry but sometime you sleep at night 

Here is a pic :


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jun 19, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> Sorry but sometime you sleep at night
> 
> Here is a pic :
> View attachment 132194


Ever Quest?


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 19, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Ever Quest?



Nah.
Look carefully at the guy on the right.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2018)

Forgotten Realms: Demon Stone


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 19, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Forgotten Realms: Demon Stone



Right !
That guy on the right is a model of Val Kilmer, close to what he looks like in the film Willow.
That game is very interesting by the way.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> Right !
> That guy on the right is a model of Val Kilmer, close to what he looks like in the film Willow.
> That game is very interesting by the way.


Cool my turn lol enjoy this one


----------



## Barawer (Jun 19, 2018)

lol i know the game but i have no idea what its called


----------



## Ysle29 (Jun 19, 2018)

Cho Aniki?


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 19, 2018)

That's not an easy one.
I could find it but cheating :x
Though i found the system by myself !


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2018)

Ysle29 said:


> Cho Aniki?


You are right your turn now .


----------



## Ysle29 (Jun 19, 2018)

Alright, easy one I guess.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2018)

Ysle29 said:


> Alright, easy one I guess.
> View attachment 132233


lost vikings


----------



## Ysle29 (Jun 19, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> lost vikings


Correct!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2018)

Ok here is the next 1


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Ok here is the next 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 132236


How odd.

I have no idea what this is but I'll throw a wild guess.

Some old detective game in FPS view for DOS?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> How odd.
> 
> I have no idea what this is but I'll throw a wild guess.
> 
> Some old detective game in FPS view for DOS?


Not even close lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Not even close lol.


Thought so lol.
Good luck to whoever finds it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Thought so lol.
> Good luck to whoever finds it.


 Just found out this game was also on pc and mac i thought it was a certain console exclusive. Oh now i need to find a pc download of this rather unique game as I no longer own the console it was on.

Edit just found it is on good old games.


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 19, 2018)

Some 3DO game?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> Some 3DO game?


Yep.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 19, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> Some 3DO game?


Noone owns one.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Noone owns one.


I did lol.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 19, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> I did lol.


You poor soul.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> You poor soul.


Yep I know even worse is i had a Philips CDI as well lol.


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 19, 2018)

I still have a CDi  

Back to the game, so it's a 3DO game.
Some Wolfenstein ?


----------



## Uiaad (Jun 19, 2018)

Haha, i recognised this game immediately. I won't say what it is right now as i suck at finding good pics for these sorts of games but what I will say is that this game is available on steam now


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 19, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Haha, i recognised this game immediately. I won't say what it is right now as i suck at finding good pics for these sorts of games but what I will say is that this game is available on steam now


Making me wait longer? Grrrr.. (I refuse to cheat by looking it up lol)


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 19, 2018)

It's Killing Time.
Damn, how can one dig out such gams ? and such system.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> It's Killing Time.
> Damn, how can one dig out such gams ? and such system.


Yep you are right it is indeed the amazing game that was basically the bastard child of doom and the 7th guest lol.


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 19, 2018)

So here is a new one :


----------



## brunocar (Jun 20, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> So here is a new one :
> View attachment 132242


how do you find this stuff?


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 20, 2018)

brunocar said:


> how do you find this stuff?


How do I find... pics ?


----------



## brunocar (Jun 20, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> How do I find... pics ?


no, i mean the pic itself, that looks weird af


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 20, 2018)

It's a very special retro-game that every gamer should try at least once, just to know that it does exist.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 20, 2018)

i looked it up its called "killing time", there needs to be a new rule where mark76 gets to get every other turn LOL


----------



## Zense (Jun 20, 2018)

gameboy said:


> i looked it up its called "killing time", there needs to be a new rule where mark76 gets to get every other turn LOL


Killing Time is famous enough to be guessed, I mean I've heard of it without ever having played the system.

Anyways, I have no clue about the current game. Looks like an old pc game.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2018)

Zense said:


> Anyways, I have no clue about the current game. Looks like an old pc game.


I've been searching as much as I could without reverse google searching the image, couldn't find it, lol


----------



## Zense (Jun 20, 2018)

How do you even reverse-google an image?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2018)

Zense said:


> How do you even reverse-google an image?


Well, I would tell, but I don't want it to be used in this game for a reason


----------



## Zense (Jun 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Well, I would tell, but I don't want it to be used in this game for a reason


Yeah, I can understand that. It was just out of curiosity, and to avoid actually doing that by mistake. I guess I'll try searching some more...


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 21, 2018)

Ah, i guess i should give an hint.

The original version of this game has been released on SegaCD. But i didn't play it on this console...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 21, 2018)

Panic or Switch depending on what part of the world you are from?


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 21, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Panic or Switch depending on what part of the world you are from?


Good !
This game is really weirdo.
For those who don't know it, it's about like a maze, but each "room" is a little stage, animated or not, where you have to find what to do. Usually, you move/click buttons and it leads you to another stage, sometime making a loop to one you already did.
This game was re-released on PS2.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## MockyLock (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, i'm a bit stuck on this one.
At least for your two previous, i could guess the console.
Looking at the screen, it make sme think of the Amiga 500/Atari 520 era.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 21, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> Well, i'm a bit stuck on this one.
> At least for your two previous, i could guess the console.
> Looking at the screen, it make sme think of the Amiga 500/Atari 520 era.


Its a console 3d puzzle game that kinda plays like a strange version of klax. If that helps lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2018)

Well. That was short lived 

That's all for this session. 
The winner is @Marko76 

Thanks to everyone who joined the game


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 24, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Well. That was short lived
> 
> That's all for this session.
> The winner is @Marko76
> ...


I win lol the last game was Gridders on the 3DO


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 25, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> I win lol the last game was Gridders on the 3DO


Like I said before, noone owns that system nowadays except for people like you.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Like I said before, noone owns that system nowadays except for people like you.


True but there is this crazy concept called emulation lol.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> The winner is @Marko76
> 
> Thanks to everyone who joined the game


Wait...winner? Sorry...I had no idea the purpose of this thread game was to name the most obscure title on the most obscure system possible.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Wait...winner? Sorry...I had no idea the purpose of this thread game was to name the most obscure title on the most obscure system possible.


Well yeah, I tried to make it a game, as posted in OP.

If there's demand I can always make another round


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 25, 2018)

aerf, sadly, i was stucked on the last one. Couldn't get an idea :/


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> aerf, sadly, i was stucked on the last one. Couldn't get an idea :/


Same here. I did my best to search without reverse googling the screenshot, but alas, that was a worthless attempt.
I waited to see if anyone had a guess, but there wasn't any reply since Thursday, and as I wrote in OP, I made this round last a week, ending today.

Another round can start at any moment, it only depends on if people wants to play


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Wait...winner? Sorry...I had no idea the purpose of this thread game was to name the most obscure title on the most obscure system possible.


Since when was the 3DO the most obscure system ever?? Lol obscure would be something like the Hanimex 7771 or the Rollet Videocolor or about another 10 consoles i could think of that you probably have never heard of.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 25, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Since when was the 3DO the most obscure system ever?? Lol obscure would be something like the Hanimex 7771 or the Rollet Videocolor or about another 10 consoles i could think of that you probably have never heard of.


It was retardedly expensive.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> It was retardedly expensive.


True but cost doesn't make something obscure.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 25, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Since when was the 3DO the most obscure system ever?? Lol obscure would be something like the Hanimex 7771 or the Rollet Videocolor or about another 10 consoles i could think of that you probably have never heard of.


I was using this thing called "hyperbole". Just because there are more obscure consoles people built from their garages doesn't mean that a console discontinued 20 years ago (and hardly sold) somehow isn't obscure.

And let's not forget the game itself. Maybe something in a top-10 or top-20 list would've been guessable, but gritters doesn't have either a wikipedia nor a metacritic page, and just searching "gritters" only even mentions that it is also a game on the second google page. That's already ticking quite some boxes when voting for the ACTUAL most obscure game ever.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> I was using this thing called "hyperbole". Just because there are more obscure consoles people built from their garages doesn't mean that a console discontinued 20 years ago (and hardly sold) somehow isn't obscure.
> 
> And let's not forget the game itself. Maybe something in a top-10 or top-20 list would've been guessable, but gritters doesn't have either a wikipedia nor a metacritic page, and just searching "gritters" only even mentions that it is also a game on the second google page. That's already ticking quite some boxes when voting for the ACTUAL most obscure game ever.


Perhaps if you actually searched for gridders and not gritters you may have more luck lol.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?ie=...-google&source=android-browser&q=gridders+3do
Oh and this is a quote from @VinsCool from page one of this thread the very thread that VinsCool is the OP of and the rule maker of this name the game thread. 

As long as it was officially released, it's fine for the game.

In fact, I encourage obscure games, that would make it challenging, and interesting,.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 25, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Perhaps if you actually searched for gridders and not gritters you may have more luck lol.


Sorry, but no...I actually DID search for gridders. I only misspelled it here. That was obviously a mistake (sorry for that), but doesn't change my previous post much.

I know it's okay to pick whatever game you want, but it's akin to a music quiz where instead of known tunes the questions are about Gregorian hymns.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Sorry, but no...I actually DID search for gridders. I only misspelled it here. That was obviously a mistake (sorry for that), but doesn't change my previous post much.
> 
> I know it's okay to pick whatever game you want, but it's akin to a music quiz where instead of known tunes the questions are about Gregorian hymns.


Then i personally would go and educate myself about Gregorian Hymns so as i could take part i would not complain about it as they are following the rules of the quiz but hey thats just me. Nowhere did the rules by @VinsCool state they had to be top 10 or 20 rated games. Again vins stated the more obscure the better. Perhaps the meaning of the word obsucure is different in your part of the world but here it is pretty much something that most people have never heard of. You can show me a top 50 games list for any console and i will have heard of pretty much every one of them so your suggestion of games having to be top 10/top 20 would not make it obscure games sorry.

Anyway @VinsCool lets start another round of this fun game. This time though i will be sitting it out and just watching  as my over 30 years of playing games seems to put me at an unfair advantage. And anyway if its run under @Taleweaver rules of top 20 games its going to hold no interest for me to play. I dont do easy I like to be challenged lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Then i personally would go and educate myself about Gregorian Hymns so as i could take part i would not complain about it as they are following the rules of the quiz but hey thats just me. Nowhere did the rules by @VinsCool state they had to be top 10 or 20 rated games. Again vins stated the more obscure the better. Perhaps the meaning of the word obsucure is different in your part of the world but here it is pretty much something that most people have never heard of. You can show me a top 50 games list for any console and i will have heard of pretty much every one of them so your suggestion of games having to be top 10/top 20 would not make it obscure games sorry.
> 
> Anyway @VinsCool lets start another round of this fun game. This time though i will be sitting it out and just watching  as my over 30 years of playing games seems to put me at an unfair advantage. And anyway if its run under @Taleweaver rules of top 20 games its going to hold no interest for me to play. I dont do easy I like to be challenged lol.


Well again, just don't make it impossible to guess either 

Since you won round 1, I guess you can open the 2nd round


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Well again, just don't make it impossible to guess either
> 
> Since you won round 1, I guess you can open the 2nd round


Ok i know i said i would sit this round out but seen as you asked nicely here is a simple one to get things started


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Ok i know i said i would sit this round out but seen as you asked nicely here is a simple one to get things started
> 
> View attachment 133243


Is that Quest 64?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Is that Quest 64?


Yep I knew ya would get that straight away but wanted to keep it easy so others would not moan lol. Anyway over to you and make it as hard as you want (shit just read that back and realised it sounded a bit wrong lol).


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)

Here we go!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 133245


Ah an old 8bit classic which i remember fondly but i will hold back with answer so as others can have a go.  NC

Edit (stupid phone added NC somehow no idea what that could mean lol)

Also hope people dont confuse it with the very different Neogeo game of the same name.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Ah an old 8bit classic which i remember fondly but i will hold back with answer so as others can have a go.  NC
> 
> Edit (stupid phone added NC somehow no idea what that could mean lol)


I see what you did here, hehe.
I love the music


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 25, 2018)

Damn, you both could have waited for me befoer starting a new round !

Well, i don't know that last one but let do a bit or research...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I see what you did here, hehe.
> I love the music


Yep music was very nice on that well known American 8bit system (trying not to mention the system as the game is mostly known on that one lol) but the Amstrad Cpc 464 version and the ZXspectrums music is terrible (because they had no music lol) not sure about the Atari 8bit versions though not got round to trying them.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> Damn, you both could have waited for me befoer starting a new round !
> 
> Well, i don't know that last one but let do a bit or research...


Well, I wanted to play again, and Marko sure seemed enthusiast to play again, so I thought, eh, why not now 



Marko76 said:


> Yep music was very nice on that well known American 8bit system (trying not to mention the system as the game is mostly known on that one lol) but the Amstrad Cpc 464 versions music is terrible not sure about the Atari 8bit versions though not got round to trying them.


I had the Atari version in mind. The other ones sounded eeeeh, but the PoKEY chip did it very well.
Helps knowing it's probably from the best musician for this platform too


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Well, I wanted to play again, and Marko sure seemed enthusiast to play again, so I thought, eh, why not now
> 
> 
> I had the Atari version in mind. The other ones sounded eeeeh, but the PoKEY chip did it very well.
> Helps knowing it's probably from the best musician for this platform too


Oh now we can play guess the musician lol

I wont say who i think it is yet as that then may lead to the game being guessed. AG

Edit (damd phone what is AG lol) why does it keep adding random letters??


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey @VinsCool im bored waiting for someone else to get the answer so to pass the time let me tell you random facts about myself. 

My real name is Marko Sebastian but I always wanted to be called ADAM

GILMORE girls is my guilty tv pleasure

I always wanted to be a NINJA

COMMANDO as I don't like to wear any underwear.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Hey @VinsCool im bored waiting for someone else to get the answer so to pass the time let me tell you random facts about myself.
> 
> My real name is Marko Sebastian but I always wanted to be called ADAM
> 
> ...


Hehehe I assume you want to get the next turn?

Believe it or not, your answers are amazing coincidences, and match my screenshot!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Hehehe I assume you want to get the next turn?
> 
> Believe it or not, your answers are amazing coincidences, and match my screenshot!


Yep shall we just get it over with by any chance is the game Ninja Combat lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Yep shall we just get it over with by any chance is the game Ninja Combat lol.


I hope you are fooling around right now lol



Marko76 said:


> NINJA COMMANDO



Just get your point and post the next screenshot xD


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I hope you are fooling around right now lol
> 
> 
> 
> Just get your point and post the next screenshot xD


Ok so this game was probably the second ever game i played after jetpac. The game had a number of firsts that had never been done before. It was available on a number of systems all under the same name except on the Amstrad CPC 464 where its main character was replaced and the name of the game was changed. I will accept any of the 2 names as an answer.


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 25, 2018)

This pic seems to be from a Colecovision


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> This pic seems to be from a Colecovision


Nope it was on several 8bit computers.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)

That looks like ZX Spectrum to me. No idea what game, however.

[EDIT] Okay I found it! After looking at a list of ZX Spectrum game, I stumbled on a game with 2 names, turns out it is the same image!

Bugaboo (The Flea)


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 25, 2018)

Ah, good investigation !


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> That looks like ZX Spectrum to me. No idea what game, however.
> 
> [EDIT] Okay I found it! After looking at a list of ZX Spectrum game, I stumbled on a game with 2 names, turns out it is the same image!
> 
> Bugaboo (The Flea)


You are right the game was also called Roland in the caves. The game was the first ever to have cut scenes and was the first ever game to be made in Spain.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)

Here we go, back to some more recent stuff


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Here we go, back to some more recent stuff
> 
> View attachment 133328


I know that game I own that game i just for the life of me can't remember its f'n name lol for the next 2 hours i have left in work all i will be thinking about is whats the bloody name of it instead of playing the same part of this game over and over and over and over ext ect to find what is causing it to randomly crash. Whoever said the life of a games tester would be fun lied to me lol after 18 years i think i want a career change.


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 26, 2018)

Hum, PlayStation ?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 26, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> Hum, PlayStation ?


Yup


----------



## jDSX (Jun 26, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Here we go, back to some more recent stuff
> 
> View attachment 133328



 Excalibur 2555?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 26, 2018)

jDSX said:


> Excalibur 2555?


Yep i thunk so


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 26, 2018)

jDSX said:


> Excalibur 2555?


Yup!


----------



## jDSX (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2018)

jDSX said:


> View attachment 133613


Alright! Let's bring back this thread to life 

I searched up a bit (no reverse googling as the rules said). It seems to be from Xenogears (never played, but game looks pretty good!)


----------



## jDSX (Jun 30, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Alright! Let's bring back this thread to life
> 
> I searched up a bit (no reverse googling as the rules said). It seems to be from Xenogears (never played, but game looks pretty good!)



Correct it is from xenogears


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2018)

Alright! Here's the next game:


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 30, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Alright! Here's the next game:
> 
> View attachment 133978


Is this one of the Final Fantasy Legend games?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Is this one of the Final Fantasy Legend games?


Nope  Could be comparable to Final Fantasy Adventure though.


----------



## Zense (Jun 30, 2018)

Is it Rolan's Curse for the gameboy?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2018)

Zense said:


> Is it Rolan's Curse for the gameboy?


Almost the correct answer


----------



## Zense (Jun 30, 2018)

*Rolan's Curse II


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2018)

Zense said:


> *Rolan's Curse II


Yup! You won this one.

Your turn


----------



## Zense (Jun 30, 2018)

Let's see how this one goes...


----------



## Zense (Jul 1, 2018)

So, guess I can say this game was supposed to be released on the ps1 too, but it was too demanding according to the developer.


----------



## DarthDub (Jul 1, 2018)

Zense said:


> So, guess I can say this game was supposed to be released on the ps1 too, but it was too demanding according to the developer.


It looks like a Sega Saturn game.


----------



## Zense (Jul 1, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> It looks like a Sega Saturn game.


It's the right time period, but it didn't come out on the Sega Saturn, however it did have some relation to Sega specifically with publishing.


----------



## Zense (Jul 1, 2018)

This game seems to have been harder to guess than I thought.. Another hint is that Elon Musk did some coding for this game.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 1, 2018)

Zense said:


> This game seems to have been harder to guess than I thought.. Another hint is that Elon Musk did some coding for this game.


That's a very good hint. Somebody's gotta put 2 & 2 together here...


----------



## Zense (Jul 1, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> That's a very good hint. Somebody's gotta put 2 & 2 together here...


Yeah, figuring it out isn't exactly rocket science anymore.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 1, 2018)

I’m joining in here and i’m guessing it’s Rocket Jockey


Zense said:


> Yeah, figuring it out isn't exactly rocket science anymore.


lmao


----------



## Zense (Jul 1, 2018)

SANIC said:


> I’m joining in here and i’m guessing it’s Rocket Jockey
> 
> lmao


And that's correct! Your turn.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 1, 2018)

Here ya go


----------



## Zense (Jul 1, 2018)

SANIC said:


> Here ya go


Looks like a Famicom fighter game. Hard to guess when it's japanese though


----------



## Zense (Jul 1, 2018)

SANIC said:


> Here ya go


Found it! Joy Mech Fight on the Famicom


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 1, 2018)

SANIC said:


> Here ya go


Ooh, I know this! I forgot the name, but It's definitely famicom and came out in 1993. There's a smash trophy for it I think in Ultimate

EDIT: Ninja'd by zense, GG!


----------



## SANIC (Jul 1, 2018)

Zense said:


> Found it! Joy Mech Fight on the Famicom


Yeah that’s correct.


----------



## Zense (Jul 1, 2018)

I have no idea if this is obscure or not...


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 1, 2018)

Zense said:


> I have no idea if this is obscure or not...
> View attachment 134070


Bomb Jack, on Gameboy


----------



## Zense (Jul 1, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Bomb Jack, on Gameboy


That was quick..


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 1, 2018)

Next game!


----------



## Zense (Jul 1, 2018)

At least there's something to go by on the bottom. Some Atari 2600 game?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 1, 2018)

Zense said:


> At least there's something to go by on the bottom. Some Atari 2600 game?


Yup! Graphically 2600 for sure


----------



## Zense (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks like a weird Breakout clone


----------



## SANIC (Jul 1, 2018)

Is it Private Eye


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 1, 2018)

SANIC said:


> Is it Private Eye


Yes 
Your turn.


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 1, 2018)

Nvm


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 1, 2018)

Ayy can't wait to guess some game to finally post a screen of a videogame that made my childhood


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 1, 2018)

MartyDreamy said:


> Ayy can't wait to guess some game to finally post a screen of a videogame that made my childhood


It's up to @SANIC to post the next screenshot to guess


----------



## SANIC (Jul 1, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> It's up to @SANIC to post the next screenshot to guess


I'm not home, just skip


----------



## Zense (Jul 2, 2018)

So I guess round 2's finished and @VinsCool won? I'm up for another one


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2018)

Alright!
Let's start the 3rd round, again, it will last 1 week.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 2, 2018)

Is it on the N64 or PS1
(It’s probably on Saturn or PC and Ima kms.)


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2018)

SANIC said:


> Is it on the N64 or PS1
> (It’s probably on Saturn or PC and Ima kms.)


Playstation 1.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 2, 2018)

I dunno maybe Tomb Raider. The only PS1 games I played were Crash games


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2018)

SANIC said:


> I dunno maybe Tomb Raider. The only PS1 games I played were Crash games


It's not Tomb Raider 
The gameplay is a bit similar, only shittier


----------



## SANIC (Jul 2, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> It's not Tomb Raider
> The gameplay is a bit similar, only shittier


I’m gonna try my luck and guess soul reavers


----------



## Uiaad (Jul 2, 2018)

@SANIC look at the UI that is not LOK: Soul Reaver


----------



## SANIC (Jul 2, 2018)

Holy shit i found it, it’s virus it is aware


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2018)

SANIC said:


> Holy shit i found it, it’s virus it is aware


Yep! Your turn.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 2, 2018)

Here it is


----------



## Uiaad (Jul 2, 2018)

Thats ... not really a game :/ i know exactly what that is and it's not a game :/


----------



## SANIC (Jul 2, 2018)

It actually is, it's an arcade machine.


uiaad said:


> Thats ... not really a game :/ i know exactly what that is and it's not a game :/


----------



## Uiaad (Jul 2, 2018)

It's a vending machine there is no game to it ! I call shenanigans !!


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 2, 2018)

kek

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SANIC said:


> View attachment 134245
> Here it is


SegaSonic Popcorn Shop


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 2, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> kek
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


That's not totally fifa 16. Yup


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 2, 2018)

MartyDreamy said:


> That's not totally fifa 16. Yup


Totally. Your turn.


----------



## masenko (Jul 2, 2018)

jellyperson it say fifa 16 in corner,


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 2, 2018)

masenko said:


> jellyperson it say fifa 16 in corner,


I know. That was the point, lul.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 2, 2018)

Whose turn is it? may i play?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2018)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Whose turn is it? may i play?


It's @MartyDreamy's turn, following the order, knowing that the reply from JellyPerson was correct for the Sonic game


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 2, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> It's @MartyDreamy's turn, following the order, knowing that the reply from JellyPerson was correct for the Sonic game


Alright, Quote me when its my turn please, or add me to the queue.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2018)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Alright, Quote me when its my turn please, or add me to the queue.


If you read OP, you would have seen that if you guess a game correctly, you can post yours


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 2, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> If you read OP, you would have seen that if you guess a game correctly, you can post yours


Alright,ill wait for the poster then Cx


----------



## SANIC (Jul 3, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Thats ... not really a game :/ i know exactly what that is and it's not a game :/


It is a game actually. You have to stall Sonic from getting caught from eggman long enough for the popcorn to be ready. If you lose you get your popcorn still.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Jul 3, 2018)

SANIC said:


> It is a game actually. You have to stall Sonic from getting caught from eggman long enough for the popcorn to be ready. If you lose you get your popcorn still.



No you get your popcorn whether you actually play or not since its microwave popcorn. I helped a friend repair one of these machines about 5 years back there is no lose state.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 3, 2018)

uiaad said:


> No you get your popcorn whether you actually play or not since its microwave popcorn. I helped a friend repair one of these machines about 5 years back there is no lose state.


Then it’s a game nonetheless. Gottem.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 3, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> It's @MartyDreamy's turn, following the order, knowing that the reply from JellyPerson was correct for the Sonic game


Oh it's my turn?
well get this then :3


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2018)

MartyDreamy said:


> Oh it's my turn?
> well get this then :3
> View attachment 134299


A nice easy one to return to after my busy 5 days at work. The game is pacman world 20th anniversary edition.


----------



## Zense (Jul 3, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> A nice easy one to return to after my busy 5 days at work. The game is pacman world 20th anniversary edition.


Damn that was quick...Which means that now we'll see more of those more-than-obscure games


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2018)

Did someone say they wanted obscure lol.


----------



## Zense (Jul 3, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Did someone say they wanted obscure lol.
> 
> View attachment 134301


Total Distortion!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2018)

Zense said:


> Total Distortion!


Yes you win. See it wasn't too obscure was it.


----------



## Zense (Jul 3, 2018)

Next game


----------



## Aldoria (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## linuxares (Jul 3, 2018)

Aldoria said:


>


The Binding of @Issac


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 3, 2018)

Aldoria said:


>


Binding of Isaac


----------



## linuxares (Jul 3, 2018)

>


NO Google Image Search! This game is sort of a hidden gem for many Tactial JRPGs.


----------



## Aldoria (Jul 3, 2018)

linuxares said:


> NO Google Image Search! This game is sort of a hidden gem for many Tactial JRPGs.


iirc it's a 3ds game but don't remember the name, saw it on a game shop


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 3, 2018)

linuxares said:


> NO Google Image Search!


How are you going to verify the non-use of google image search? What If I only look at the file name?


----------



## Zense (Jul 3, 2018)

Aldoria said:


>


So you didn't guess mine before posting yours, so you'll have to wait until you've guessed a game correct


----------



## Aldoria (Jul 3, 2018)

Zense said:


> Next game
> View attachment 134304


reminds me old games like counter strike
half life

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Aldoria said:


> reminds me old games like counter strike
> half life


but looks older


----------



## Zense (Jul 3, 2018)

Aldoria said:


> reminds me old games like counter strike
> half life
> 
> but looks older


Actually it came out the same year as half life. The developer would eventually go on to create a somewhat of a competitor to the Counter Strike series.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 3, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> How are you going to verify the non-use of google image search? What If I only look at the file name?


It's easy to just Google Search any of the images. This is a "Honors game" I guess. And yes the filename works as well.


----------



## Zense (Jul 3, 2018)

linuxares said:


> It's easy to just Google Search any of the images. This is a "Honors game" I guess. And yes the filename works as well.


Searching on google isn't forbidden, since you're supposed to pick a picture that isn't too obvious either (like one that says fifa 16 on the top or has a game character's/place's name in it). The only forbidden thing is to "reverse-google" an image. Still if you already know the game then you're in advantage cuz you won't waste time searching, that is looking through a list/lists of "90s games with guy fighting skeletons with sword"....

As described earlier in the thread, here's the MD5 hash of the game's mobygames page, in case anyone finds out while I'm busy:
0cd73efa55439a76deee2f03adfe44c2


----------



## Zense (Jul 4, 2018)

Zense said:


> Next game
> View attachment 134304



Seeing as no one has been able to guess what game I posted yet, I'll start giving out more hints. The game is most notable for how you control the sword and shield, and how body parts get cut off according to where you hit (you can cut off legs, arms and head).


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 4, 2018)

Die by the Sword?

https://www.gog.com/game/die_by_the_sword_expansion


----------



## Zense (Jul 4, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> Die by the Sword?
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/die_by_the_sword_expansion


That is correct, developed by Treyarch in 1998.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 4, 2018)

This one is probably easy...


----------



## Zense (Jul 4, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> This one is probably easy...
> View attachment 134472


Geometry Wars?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 4, 2018)

Zense said:


> Geometry Wars?


No, that's not it.


----------



## Zense (Jul 4, 2018)

Bezier?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 4, 2018)

Zense said:


> Bezier?


never heard of that, but no. This game was released this decade. It was critically acclaimed yet remains fairly obscure.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2018)

Child Of Eden


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Child Of Eden


you've got it

This game was the reason I bought a Kinect back then.


----------



## Zense (Jul 4, 2018)

Funny how it actually did remind me a bit of Rez, though I'm not really into schmups/rail shooters


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Zense (Jul 4, 2018)

I'd guess a 16bit wrestling game. Maybe for the Neo Geo? What's odd is the aspect ratio of the picture. Either it's cropped or its from an arcade game.


----------



## onibaku (Jul 4, 2018)

its an arcade game, arm champs 2!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2018)

onibaku said:


> its an arcade game, arm champs 2!


Yep


----------



## onibaku (Jul 4, 2018)

This was an awesome game, I modified one part of the pic as it would've revealed the title


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2018)

onibaku said:


> View attachment 134486
> 
> This was an awesome game, I modified one part of the pic as it would've revealed the title


Man that game was a blast but not as good as sonic lol (did ya see what i did there lol)


----------



## onibaku (Jul 4, 2018)

hahaha yeah xD

Its sonic blast man for those that didnt get it


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok perhaps its Sonic Blast Man lol


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 4, 2018)

Nice to see more people playing 

Keep it up Tempers!

So now it's Marko76's turn.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> View attachment 134488


Miki?


----------



## DKB (Jul 4, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> View attachment 134488



Mikie.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2018)

Enryx25 said:


> Miki?





DKB said:


> Mikie.


Close but not close enough lol


----------



## DKB (Jul 4, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Close but not close enough lol



Mikie, High School Graffiti? lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2018)

DKB said:


> Mikie, High School Graffiti? lol


Yep it is the second Mikie game High School Graffiti why they took out all the violence that made the first one great escapes me lol.


----------



## DKB (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2018)

DKB said:


>


For me that one is to easy so I will let someone else have a go. Also the game has 2 different names depending on when you bought it lol.

Here is a little riddle for you

Im not slow im??

What came first the chicken or the??

Friend of Ernie??

Lol


----------



## Zense (Jul 4, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> For me that one is to easy so I will let someone else have a go. Also the game has 2 different names depending on when you bought it lol.
> 
> Here is a little riddle for you
> 
> ...


Speedy Eggbert 2? I have to confess that I'd never heard of it before...


----------



## DKB (Jul 4, 2018)

Zense said:


> Speedy Eggbert 2? I have to confess that I'd never heard of it before...



I'm not too sure which game it is (1 or 2), but yes, it is Speed Eggbert. So, yeah, your turn.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2018)

DKB said:


> I'm not too sure which game it is (1 or 2), but yes, it is Speed Eggbert. So, yeah, your turn.


Yep its speedy eggbert 2. The first and the second game was originally called speedy blupi 1 and 2.


----------



## DKB (Jul 4, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Yep its speedy eggbert 2. The first and the second game was originally called speedy blupi 1 and 2.



Took me years to find that shit again, I remember playing it all the time as a kid. Cuz, all I had was dial up. God, dial up. What a mess.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2018)

DKB said:


> Took me years to find that shit again, I remember playing it all the time as a kid. Cuz, all I had was dial up. God, dial up. What a mess.


Both games are really good just a shame hardly anyone has ever played them never mind heard of them lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 4, 2018)

Alright! So if we want to keep the game rolling, I assume it's now @Zense's turn


----------



## onibaku (Jul 4, 2018)

I've been waiting  in the meantime I've thought of some good games to post, if I guess the next ones correctly


----------



## Zense (Jul 4, 2018)

Sorry I made you guys wait...



MD5 from browserling.com in case I'm busy:
5bc031ff6d3b7da02ecaf654617ccac6


----------



## Zense (Jul 5, 2018)

I find it strange that such a critically and comercially successfull strategy game would be unknown to so many?


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 5, 2018)

Zense said:


> I find it strange that such a critically and comercially successfull strategy game would be unknown to so many?


Heroes of might and magic?


----------



## Zense (Jul 5, 2018)

Enryx25 said:


> Heroes of might and magic?


Almost


----------



## DarthDub (Jul 5, 2018)

Zense said:


> Sorry I made you guys wait...
> View attachment 134556
> 
> MD5 from browserling.com in case I'm busy:
> 5bc031ff6d3b7da02ecaf654617ccac6


Is it one of the Age of Empires games?


----------



## Zense (Jul 5, 2018)

@Enryx25 was right about the series, just not which of the games


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 5, 2018)

Zense said:


> @Enryx25 was right about the series, just not which of the games


Heroes of might and magic 3?


----------



## Zense (Jul 5, 2018)

Enryx25 said:


> Heroes of might and magic 3?


It's as close as you can get without being right! Try looking at the resolution of the picture...


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 5, 2018)

Zense said:


> It's as close as you can get without being right! Try looking at the resolution of the picture...


Is this the remake?
Heroes of might and magic 3 - Hd Edition


----------



## ShroomKing (Jul 5, 2018)

Enryx25 said:


> Is this the remake?
> Heroes of might and magic 3 - Hd Edition


awww i was about to post that, pretty sure that's what it is.


----------



## Zense (Jul 5, 2018)

Enryx25 said:


> Is this the remake?
> Heroes of might and magic 3 - Hd Edition


Your turn


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Zense (Jul 5, 2018)

Looks like a Persona game


----------



## ShroomKing (Jul 5, 2018)

Danganronpa V3?  (demo version?)


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 5, 2018)

ShroomKing said:


> Danganronpa V3?  (demo version?)


Yup.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2018)

Danganronpa V3: Killing Harmony? 

Edit too late lol


----------



## ShroomKing (Jul 5, 2018)

kinda old, but maybe someone will recognize it


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jul 5, 2018)

ShroomKing said:


> View attachment 134665
> kinda old, but maybe someone will recognize it


Deus ex? 

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zense (Jul 5, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> Deus ex?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


I was just about to guess that...


----------



## ShroomKing (Jul 5, 2018)

Nope, but it's made by the same developers that made the recent deus ex games iirc.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oops, my bad they made just the first one.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2018)

_*Anachronox*_


----------



## ShroomKing (Jul 5, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 5, 2018)

I was about to say that. just found out I still own the game disc :V


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## RedoLane (Jul 5, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> View attachment 134666


Wonder Momo!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> Wonder Momo!


Yep that was quick lol


----------



## ShroomKing (Jul 5, 2018)

oof, well that was quick.


----------



## HtheB (Jul 5, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> View attachment 134666


Wonder Momo ! <3

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2018)

HtheB said:


> Wonder Momo ! <3


Too late sorry


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 5, 2018)

ShroomKing said:


> oof, well that was quick.


I instantly knew that because of her suit.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 

This is a favorite hidden gem


----------



## HtheB (Jul 5, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> I instantly knew that because of her suit.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The Guardian Legend

Edit: I still have the NES game laying here somewhere


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 5, 2018)

HtheB said:


> The Guardian Legend


whoa that was quick. correct!


----------



## HtheB (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## RedoLane (Jul 5, 2018)

HtheB said:


>



Croc 2 for Gameboy Color?


----------



## HtheB (Jul 5, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> Croc 2 for Gameboy Color?


Yup!


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## HtheB (Jul 5, 2018)

some Half Life game?


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 5, 2018)

HtheB said:


> some Half Life game?


nope


----------



## HtheB (Jul 5, 2018)

I think I played this one before though, somewhere around Quake-ish time


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2018)

CHASM The Rift


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 5, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> CHASM The Rift


yep. man, you should let others get correct points too :|


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Zense (Jul 5, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> View attachment 134674


You should reupload and change the filename


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 5, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> View attachment 134674


Weird Dreams. yes, that gave me nightmares 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zense said:


> You should reupload and change the filename


too late! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 

And now...education.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Marko76 said:


> Disqualified for cheating lol


but I did play this on DOS. just forgot the name.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> Weird Dreams. yes, that gave me nightmares
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Disqualified for cheating lol


----------



## HtheB (Jul 5, 2018)

You should change filename as well 

Compedia 1st Grade for PC

I guess no one would have guessed this one?


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 5, 2018)

HtheB said:


> You should change filename as well
> 
> Compedia 1st Grade for PC
> 
> I guess no one would have guessed this one?



This is actually not the game, and this picture is a part of another Compedia game 
1st Grade is just a pack of minigames from other Compedia games

In any case, keep guessing!


----------



## HtheB (Jul 5, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> This is actually not the game, and this picture is a part of another Compedia game
> 1st Grade is just a pack of minigames from other Compedia games
> 
> In any case, keep guessing!


Isn't this game also included in the 1st Grade one?


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 5, 2018)

HtheB said:


> Isn't this game also included in the 1st Grade one?


no. the pack itself is a game. the origin of this minigame(in the picture) is from another game.


----------



## Zense (Jul 5, 2018)

Gordi and the math invaders!


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 5, 2018)

Zense said:


> Gordi and the math invaders!


YES!!! FINALLY SOMEONE WHO KNOW THIS!! 
I wanted to share a cool childhood memory. everyone in my grade played it.


----------



## Zense (Jul 5, 2018)

Next game should be a bit easier..




Mobygames' page MD5:
f2fd46d9a4f61e59902614d4273cdddf


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 5, 2018)

Zense said:


> Next game should be a bit easier..
> View attachment 134679
> 
> Mobygames' page MD5:
> f2fd46d9a4f61e59902614d4273cdddf


----------



## Zense (Jul 5, 2018)

@Sinon  You're up


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## VzUh (Jul 6, 2018)

"Agony"?


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 6, 2018)

VzUh said:


> "Agony"?


Nope


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 6, 2018)

This...is just a bizzare choice, so i'll just give a wild guess:
It's a Star Ocean game.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 6, 2018)

Isn't that out of Xenoblade Chronicles X?


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 6, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> This...is just a bizzare choice, so i'll just give a wild guess:
> It's a Star Ocean game.


Nope


Ricken said:


> Isn't that out of Xenoblade Chronicles X?


Yup

It's your turn


----------



## Ricken (Jul 6, 2018)

Alrighty.  I'm not sure how easy this is honestly


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricken said:


> Alrighty.  I'm not sure how easy this is honestly


TWEWY?


----------



## Ricken (Jul 6, 2018)

Sinon said:


> TWEWY?


Of course 
I'm highly uncreative


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## RedoLane (Jul 6, 2018)

Not sure what it is, but judging the resolution, it looks like a PSP game.


----------



## onibaku (Jul 6, 2018)

Sinon said:


> View attachment 134694



secret of mana?


----------



## HtheB (Jul 6, 2018)

-snip-


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 6, 2018)

I say its Rune Factory 4


----------



## onibaku (Jul 6, 2018)

I think you're right


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 6, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> I say its Rune Factory 4


Yup


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jul 6, 2018)

RF 4


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 6, 2018)

lcie nimbus said:


> RF 4


@Marko76 answered first


----------



## DodgyJudge (Jul 6, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Panic or Switch depending on what part of the world you are from?


 It is Panic the game for sure , you got it now your turn mate


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jul 6, 2018)

DiJornios said:


> Smh taking too long my turn
> View attachment 132193


Idk if this has been answered yet, but I recognized it as soon as I saw it.
*LarryBoy and the Bad Apple*


----------



## Zense (Jul 7, 2018)

Your turn @Marko76


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey guys sorry for the delay had to travel 430 odd miles in the car last night to deal with a family emergency. Anyway here is the next picture.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 7, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Hey guys sorry for the delay had to travel 430 odd miles in the car last night to deal with a family emergency. Anyway here is the next picture.
> 
> View attachment 134856


Lufia 3?


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 7, 2018)

Enryx25 said:


> Lufia 3?


No, I think that's Lufia 2


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 7, 2018)

Sinon said:


> No, I think that's Lufia 2


You win.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 7, 2018)

Hint: Not a game you can play


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jul 7, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Hint: Not a game you can play
> View attachment 134867


But I thought it had to be games on the market...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 7, 2018)

Jacklack3 said:


> But I thought it had to be games on the market...


Yes it has to be commercially available games. Anyway its the cancelled gamecube game kirby adventure.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 7, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Yes it has to be commercially available games. Anyway its the cancelled gamecube game kirby adventure.


Should I change the game/picture then?


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jul 7, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Should I change it?


Yes, that would probably be best. Or just post a new one so everyone following the thread sees it and we can all jump on it


----------



## onibaku (Jul 7, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Yes it has to be commercially available games. Anyway its the cancelled gamecube game kirby adventure.



dude you know all of these games, its not fair xD


----------



## Zense (Jul 7, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Hey guys sorry for the delay had to travel 430 odd miles in the car last night to deal with a family emergency.


I'm sorry to hear that and I hope everything works out!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Hint: Not a game you can play
> View attachment 134867


Ah, I know that this entry probably breaks the rules at this point, but that's _Kirby Adventure_ (not _Kirby's Adventure_ for the NES), an unreleased GameCube game showcased at E3 2005.

EDIT:  Whoops, didn't see that someone answered this one already.  Sorry about that.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 7, 2018)

Here, let me know if the image is too big


----------



## Zense (Jul 7, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Here, let me know if the image is too bigView attachment 134897


I think I can see the ghost on the upper left side. Looks like a picture quiz game where you're supposed to spot stuff...


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 7, 2018)

Zense said:


> I think I can see the ghost on the upper left side. Looks like a picture quiz game...


Well no, it is not a 'find-the-hidden-objects' game


----------



## Zense (Jul 7, 2018)

Is it similar to games like myst then? Looks japanese. Reminds me of Etrian Odyssey 1, only problem is the resolution.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 8, 2018)

Zense said:


> Is it similar to games like myst then? Looks japanese. Reminds me of Etrian Odyssey 1, only problem is the resolution.


It is not a puzzle game


----------



## onibaku (Jul 8, 2018)

is it Last of Us?

Looks like artwork for last of us


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 8, 2018)

onibaku said:


> is it Last of Us?


Nope, it is a more recent game


----------



## onibaku (Jul 8, 2018)

Fallout 4? Cant really think of any recent dystopian games hmm..


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Here, let me know if the image is too bigView attachment 134897


Looks like a watercolor impressionist painting, like something you'd see out of the 1700s or 1800s.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 8, 2018)

onibaku said:


> Fallout 4? Cant really think of any recent dystopian games hmm..


Hint: 2017


B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Looks like a watercolor impressionist painting, like something you'd see out of the 1700s or 1800s.


lul

The building on the right should give it away

Here are two other parts of the same picture


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 8, 2018)

Nier automata


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 8, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> Nier automata


Yesir


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## onibaku (Jul 8, 2018)

No idea what game that is, but looks pretty cool


----------



## Zense (Jul 8, 2018)

Assault Suit Leynos  The remake from 2016. I guess it's the PS4 version judging from the resolution?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 8, 2018)

Zense said:


> Assault Suit Leynos  The remake from 2016. I guess it's the PS4 version judging from the resolution?


Yes, pc version actually, had to take the screenshot myself to prevent cheating.


----------



## Zense (Jul 8, 2018)

In that case..


----------



## onibaku (Jul 8, 2018)

that looks an awful lot like legend of zelda?


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 8, 2018)

Zense said:


> In that case..
> View attachment 134971


Google knows, it has become too smart >: O


----------



## Zense (Jul 8, 2018)

onibaku said:


> that looks an awful lot like legend of zelda?


Yeah, except that some would argue that the graphics are slightly better, if you disregard the shitty picture and the tv it was taken from.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sinon said:


> Google knows, it has become too smart >: O


Oh my.. You're actually right... And here I was thinking that google wouldn't stand a chance against this game on an lcd. I'll plug in the good old rf cables next time then.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 8, 2018)

Picture is very blurry on my phone but it kinda looks like Golden Axe Warrior.


----------



## Zense (Jul 8, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Picture is very blurry on my phone but it kinda looks like Golden Axe Warrior.


That's it


----------



## onibaku (Jul 8, 2018)

I was checking the old zeldas and graphic wise, it did seem to be better than NES but worse than SNES but it seems to be a completely different game


----------



## Zense (Jul 8, 2018)

onibaku said:


> I was checking the old zeldas and graphic wise, it did seem to be better than NES but worse than SNES but it seems to be a completely different game


In-between those two is where you've got the Sega Master System.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 8, 2018)

Ok next one


----------



## Zense (Jul 8, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Ok next one
> 
> View attachment 134978


Could you thumbnail that picture?


----------



## Niels Van Son (Jul 8, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Ok next one
> 
> View attachment 134978


THIS REMINDS ME OF A FITNESS GAME, you had like a podometer you'd attach to the ds' gba port and objectives to do


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 8, 2018)

Zense said:


> Could you thumbnail that picture?


----------



## Zense (Jul 8, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> no i have deleted the photo sorry.


No need to reupload, you just gotta go to more options and select thumbnail


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 8, 2018)

Niels Van Son said:


> THIS REMINDS ME OF A FITNESS GAME, you had like a podometer you'd attach to the ds' gba port and objectives to do


Nope but also kinda close lol.


----------



## Zense (Jul 9, 2018)

So, no one's played this ds lifestyle game with some real life person in it? I'm obviously not finding the right key words to search for it either.

Edit: Actually I found it while looking up games similar to "Grant Russell's Astrology".
My Health Coach: Stop Smoking with Allen Carr


----------



## onibaku (Jul 9, 2018)

ah lol, I've actually heard of that guy before, Allen Carr. I know a guy that quit smoking after he read his book xD


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 9, 2018)

Alright! Round 3 is now over!

The winner is @Marko76 
Thanks to everyone who joined the game.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 9, 2018)

Zense said:


> So, no one's played this ds lifestyle game with some real life person in it? I'm obviously not finding the right key words to search for it either.
> 
> Edit: Actually I found it while looking up games similar to "Grant Russell's Astrology".
> My Health Coach: Stop Smoking with Allen Carr


You are right.


----------



## Zense (Jul 10, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> You are right.


Yeah, anyways. New round so last round's winner has to come up with a game, which means you @Marko76


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 10, 2018)

Ok lets kick round 4 off with this game.


----------



## Zense (Jul 10, 2018)

Must be some western game for the DS. Thought it was ps1 first, but style and hud looked more handheld than console.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 10, 2018)

Ok so everyone seems to be stuck on my last game so time for some clues

This game is based on a an American animated science fantasy television programme.

The TV programme was adapted from a comic 

In one episode of the show they did a cross over with another well known American animated program.

The game was avaliable for the ds wii ps3 Xbox and 3ds. Hope this helps someone to get it.


----------



## Zense (Jul 11, 2018)

Nope, I'm still not getting any closer it seems. I'll try and look some more before asking for any more hints..


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2018)

Despite beeing a lurker, i want to get this game going on.

The games name is: Generator Rex Agent of Providence

I luckily found this game on youtube with the keywords nintendo 3ds agent game.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2018)

brushguy said:


> Despite beeing a lurker, i want to get this game going on.
> 
> The games name is: Generator Rex Agent of Providence
> 
> I luckily found this game on youtube with the keywords nintendo 3ds agent game.


We finally have a winner well done @brushguy


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2018)

Ok, i won´t make it too hard.
This is one of my favourite games i still play today.


----------



## Zense (Jul 19, 2018)

brushguy said:


> Ok, i won´t make it too hard.
> This is one of my favourite games i still play today.
> 
> View attachment 136346


First off, is that greek??


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2018)

brushguy said:


> Ok, i won´t make it too hard.
> This is one of my favourite games i still play today.
> 
> View attachment 136346


Looks like the old Amiga/dos game Moonstone A Hard Days Knight


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Looks like the old Amiga/dos game Moonstone A Hard Days Knight



You are right. https://www.dslr-forum.de/misc.php?do=bbcode#s, sir.https://www.dslr-forum.de/misc.php?do=bbcode#shttps://www.dslr-forum.de/misc.php?do=bbcode#s

@Zense
Um, i don´t know, maybe?
I hope it doesn´t contain bad language...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2018)

This is quite easy if you like this type of game


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> This is quite easy if you like this type of game
> 
> View attachment 136355


From what console?


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 24, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> From what console?


Pretty sure it's for PC


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 24, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Pretty sure it's for PC


It is an old dos and ps1 game.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 24, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> It is an old dos and ps1 game.


it looks like a game my big bro used to play


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> It is an old dos and ps1 game.


Legend of dragoon?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 24, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> Legend of dragoon?


Nope but nice try.


----------

